# Installationsprobleme



## Christel88 (23. Apr. 2008)

So ersteinmal zu meinem System:
1,3 GhZ
1 GB Ram
250 GB HDD

Ubuntu Server 7.1

Hab alles nach "The Perfect Ubuntu" Anleitung gemacht, wie auf der ISPConfig Homepage angegeben.
Trotz alledem kommt es immernoch zu einer Fehlermeldung, die ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen kann.

Hier die Fehlermeldung: 



> ./configure:Error: APACI failed
> ERROR: Could not configure Apache
> cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
> mv: cannot stat `binaries/aps.tar.gz': No such file or directory
> ...



Für eure Mithilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Till (23. Apr. 2008)

Du hast vermutlich den Punkt 9 der Anleitung vergessen:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10_p3

Führe den Folgenden Befehl aus und versuche dann nochmal ISPConfig zu installieren.


```
ln -sf /bin/bash /bin/sh
```


----------



## Christel88 (23. Apr. 2008)

ok danke, hatte die Zeile tatsächlich vergessen 
Die Installation hat wunderbar funktioniert, jetzt gehts erstmal ans eingemachte


----------

